# The Broken Book: 36 Tales of Darkness



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Broken Book: 36 Tales of Darkness

Tony Richards started out writing for the classic Pan and Fontana Books of Horror and the Fontana Book of Great Ghost Stories. Since then, his work has appeared in The Magazine of Fantasy & Science Fiction, Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance, Postscripts, Midnight Street, Dark Discoveries, The 3rd Alternative, Black Static, and many top anthologies including Best New Horror. His debut book was shortlisted for the HWA Bram Award for Best First Novel, and he has also been shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award.

He sets his stories in diverse locations all over the world. You'll find tales in this collection based in Hong Kong, in Africa, in London, Paris, New York, Rome, Amsterdam, Madrid and Jamaica, as well as in the Rockies, the Sonora Desert, the snow-clad wilds of Canada and the sleepy little towns of the MidWest.

36 stories, many of them originally published in top magazines and anthologies and with a linked Table of Contents. Here's the longest walk into the darkness that you've ever taken. Let's get started.

$2.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony. . . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to all my books, conventionally published and self-published, on Kindle: https://www.amazon.com/author/tonyrichards


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my work on my website: http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The last post on it is about this brand-new book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Jubilee! (Shame about the weather).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 'Look Inside' facility for this book will let you read the first three and a half stories for free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection includes critically acclaimed tales like _The Lords of Zero_, _Birchiam Pier_, and _Man, You Gotta See This!_, which was selected for the Mammoth Book of Best New Horror.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Lightning Dogs _ too. _The Waiters_. _Headlamps_, which was my very first horror story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just been talking about this book at the VIP Authors group on Facebook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The linked ToC was surprisingly easy to do, and I've created them for some more of my other books on Kindle (see below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although these last couple of weeks, I've started doing better in the UK too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is intended as a collector's edition, if such a thing even exists on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The stories in this collection date from the early Eighties to the present day.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print in some magazine or collection (usually a top one) before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you buy no other horror book this year, buy this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This bumper collection will keep you occupied for many cold, dark evenings this winter.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More than 30 years of published work in one collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to check it out.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million sales now!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so very much, Sean! Best of luck with your ebooks too!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give this bumper collection a serious look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------

